# Black trim from Redline package?



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Does anyone know of a site that lists the black window trim (hatchback) that comes with the Redline package? I want to replace the chrome on mine with the black but all the parts sites I find don't list color variants.

Front door:








Part number 1 looks like the trim that goes along the bottom of the window and they do list that in black. Number 6 however they only list one part number and it doesn't indicate color.

Rear door:








Same for numbers 1 and 3 here. 1 is available in black but not 3.

I want to get all the black trip and also the black fog light surround trims (for when I get around to getting the fog light kit)

They also don't list black trim for the fog lights either (#23):


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not all that familiar with the Gen IIs, but here are some parts for the Redline and LS's that I found if you are looking to go black out. 









2016-2017 CHEVY CRUZE DRIVERS SIDE BLACK FOG LIGHT BEZEL TRIM NEW GM # 84095936 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2016-2017 CHEVY CRUZE DRIVERS SIDE BLACK FOG LIGHT BEZEL TRIM NEW GM # 84095936 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













2016-2018 Chevrolet Cruze LS Pillar Molding Black Left Side Driver Side 84106817 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2016-2018 Chevrolet Cruze LS Pillar Molding Black Left Side Driver Side 84106817 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













84121079 Chevrolet Cruze OEM Factory Redline Fender Badge Emblem NEW | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 84121079 Chevrolet Cruze OEM Factory Redline Fender Badge Emblem NEW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













2016-18 Chevrolet Cruze LS Pillar Molding Black Right Passenger Side 84106818 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2016-18 Chevrolet Cruze LS Pillar Molding Black Right Passenger Side 84106818 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I'm not all that familiar with the Gen IIs, but here are some parts for the Redline and LS's that I found if you are looking to go black out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already have the redline badge as it'll look awesome on my black hatch. I found those pieces as well (just the front black trims at the doors that you listed, the rears you seemingly can't get anyways. All the GM parts sites only list the rear ones for the sedans) but I'm also looking for all the chrome trim around the doors and around the upper and lower grille sections. I stil I can get the lower door window trim "belt molding" in black as they list a black and "bright finish" but the trim that goes up over the doors is only listed as "reveal molding" with no color listed. The P/N's for the L, LS, LT and Premier are both the same for those parts as well. They also show the grille trim inserts but of course you can't get them without buying the entire insert with trim. Both of those are listed as "black" and "black/chrome" though.

This is how mine looks - chrome grille trims and chrome all around the windows:









The redline is black in all those places (plus the fog light trims)









Then I found this one with chrome on the lower parts of the windows but black on the uppers. This one appears to be an RS package.









I have a local guy who does wraps that's going to put a red stripe on the car for me and he quoted about $350 to wrap all the chrome with black as well so I might just go that route, cheaper than replacing all the parts.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> I already have the redline badge as it'll look awesome on my black hatch. I found those pieces as well (just the front black trims at the doors that you listed, the rears you seemingly can't get anyways. All the GM parts sites only list the rear ones for the sedans) but I'm also looking for all the chrome trim around the doors and around the upper and lower grille sections. I stil I can get the lower door window trim "belt molding" in black as they list a black and "bright finish" but the trim that goes up over the doors is only listed as "reveal molding" with no color listed. The P/N's for the L, LS, LT and Premier are both the same for those parts as well. They also show the grille trim inserts but of course you can't get them without buying the entire insert with trim. Both of those are listed as "black" and "black/chrome" though.
> 
> This is how mine looks - chrome grille trims and chrome all around the windows:
> 
> ...


If you live in a snowy, salty area, the wrap is a short term solution.

I requested the part numbers from a couple of parts dealers and they need a VIN to look them up. Find a preferably private party VIN - not sitting in a dealers lot as I don't know if GM is keeping tabs for some reason- and I'll have them look them up or just give you their info. either way.

I had to find an LS owner to do a parts and cash swap to black mine out. Way better than the wrap I tried.


----------



## Possible75 (May 22, 2019)

The normal trim levels on the Cruze determines how much chrome you get the LS trim has none the LT has only the bottom part and the premier has all of it the redlines blacks it out regardless. But your better off going for a chrome delete for the doors it’ll be cheaper and easier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Here's a 2018 for sale that's an RS but it's all black.

VIN 3G1BE6SM6JS608105


----------



## Possible75 (May 22, 2019)

The pic that I see is just a gray RS still has chrome all around just has the RS gloss black grille 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Here's a 2018 for sale that's an RS but it's all black.
> 
> VIN 3G1BE6SM6JS608105


That one is at a dealership.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I thought it wouldn't matter because it's used lol. I'll keep looking ?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Finding a hatchback LS for sale is near impossible. Doubly so for finding one from a private seller. Plenty of LT cars (although I guess that would work for the trim parts that go over the doors but not the lower trims or rear window corners)

I'll just get it all wrapped in the meantime and see what I can find. I appreciate your help though ?


----------

